# Anyone know of next MELB reptile EXPO?



## Lanea (Apr 26, 2018)

TIA


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 26, 2018)

Date hasn't been announced yet Lanea. (Not to my knowledge at least)
Should be Late Feb/Early March


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 27, 2018)

I believe RepX is going to stage expo in Melbourne in November.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 27, 2018)

Waterrat said:


> I believe RepX is going to stage expo in Melbourne in November.



Thats interesting. Hadn't heard that one.


----------



## Virides (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Stompsy (Aug 5, 2018)

Will there be reptiles available to buy at REPX?


----------



## Virides (Aug 5, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Will there be reptiles available to buy at REPX?



We have put in the application with the Victorian Government, so we just await that approval


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 5, 2018)

Virides said:


> We have put in the application with the Victorian Government, so we just await that approval


Fantastic. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 6, 2018)

Peculiar timing for an expo! Right before the arrival of the season's hatchlings. Maybe a chance for everyone to clear the racks before the years population swell. Should be interesting!


----------

